# HELP, is this normal?



## spuds_mckinsey (May 4, 2006)

Woke up this morning and seen this appear at the bottom of the stem. Is this normal or is there a way to cure it quickly.    im using miracle gro potting mix ( i know, i know).  Says it feeds plants up to 3 months. 2 days ago i bought peters all purpose plant food .  since its almost been 2 months and leaves look alittle yellow..    on bag of maricale grow ingrediets list as (n) .21 percent, anomiacal nitrogen 0.12%, nitrate nitrogen 0.09%, avaible phospate 0.07%, soluable potash 0.14%.          peters ingredients list as nitrogen 20% ( 1,9% nitrate, 18.03%urea) phosphate 20%, potash 20%, magnesium 0.50% boron, .02, copper 0.05, iron 0.10%, molybdenum 0.0005%, zinc 0.05%.... added it half strength the day i bought it.


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2006)

Thats ok dude, Nothing to worry about there. I got em too. tells me you got good breeze on the plant.


----------



## spuds_mckinsey (May 4, 2006)

thanks, is there any sort of plant food i can use with miracle gro soil that wont cause a nutrient problem


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2006)

MG is plant food. It is just the bottom of the barrel. but people do grow ok with it. I just don't think it maximizes the plants potential. You do need to keep an eye on the PH as MG is known to cause PH problems and leave behind gunk in the soil. So you will need to flush the soil out before harvest. and possibly 1 time before flower. IMHO


----------

